# Vid: RAF Tornados in Action



## Royzee617 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have been having some fun with MS Movie Maker joining up some clips I had made.... you can play the game of spotting the continuity error(s)... no prizes except the fun of watching this sequence. Some bits from our local TV and one I filmed myself at Mildenhall...


----------

